# Am I too old to sail ?



## ljustice100 (Oct 23, 2012)

grew up spending summers and weekeds at the lake. fell i love with sailing when an older gentleman would come to the boat landing near our house and take a few kids out sailing (with parental permission of course) This was over 40 years ago when the 'world ' was "different". Bought a Catalina 22 over 10 years ago and it hasnt been in the water in over 6 years! Just want to go sailing before I die ... cant figure out the rigging.....help


----------



## laffingskip (Oct 23, 2012)

REMEMBER AGE IS ONLY A NUMBER,if the body & mind are reasonably sound,go for it.
I creak a bit more than I used to but what the hell.At 74 I still meet lots of people older than me & happily sailing.( beats sitting at home watching that bloody box) Live life don,t watch it.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Where is the boat? Photos would help!


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*age*

never too old
read of sailor Tristin Jones

Local Sailing Club, or post an ad for a sailor in your area he/she? maybe even come over for free, show you around your boat for an hour and blow your mind with their knowledge 
there's lots out there with a kind eye for a fellow sailor
perhaps even offer $25 or a slice of apple pie
cheers


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

too old to sail?? sailing keeps ye young.. my uncle who taught us sailed sans engine until age 95. he was born in 1903, died 1998. his boat will make 110 yrs of age next spring, now undergoing refit. 
we are only as young as we feel---but sailing turns back the clock....


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

ljustice100 said:


> Bought a Catalina 22 over 10 years ago and it hasnt been in the water in over 6 years! Just want to go sailing before I die ... cant figure out the rigging.....help


I'm 73 and single hand a 32 footer. If you are in reasonable health, then age isn't a big deal. I don't cross oceans, etc. and go when the wind isn't too high. i.e., you can adjust to and select conditions that fit your capabilities. I don't understand " can't figure out rigging". It's straight forward...What did you do in the first 6 years? Internet and sailing books can fix that problem in short order. Go to Bing or Google and pull up pictures of C22's...see how they are rigged. Get some basic sailing books on line or at nearest bookstore and read how boats are rigged and how to use the rigging and controls. Visit marinas nearby and see how similar boats are rigged. Talk with other sailors. Then take the boat out on a low wind day...have someone with you to be an extra set of hands. It'll not go right the first few times, but you learn each time. With low wind, when you do things wrong, the consequences aren't severe. If the wind is blowing higher than you planned on, simply cancel for that day. I only spent 3-4 hours riding on a sailboat...then bought one and a couple of basic books. Learned to sail by myself. It's not that difficult. Just do it (with advance study as mentioned above). (And if you have courses available nearby, take one...many of your concerns will be handled instantly.) If you discover you are missing parts, go to an online store and get the needed parts...there's Catalina Direct (they specialize in C22's), Sailnet, Defender, West Marine and others. If you still don't understand a particular part issue, ask the supplier by voice. Most can answer your questions.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*wisdom*

NCC 
your post just above
could be one of the best posts I've ever seen 
score one for the 'Old guys rule' motto
awesome
-JD


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*sailor*

http://nyack.patch.com/articles/at-92-nyack-man-still-loves-sailboat-racing

sailing @ age 92


----------

